# Fundorte von schwarzem Lotus



## Anoth (17. Juli 2007)

Das Objekt vom "schwarzer lotus" ist ja beschädigt, kann mir wer helfen und mir karten mit den fundorten geben? (also karten von den gebieten auf denen verzeichnet ist wo man den lotus findet).

Mfg,
anoth


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juli 2007)

http://www.thottbot.com/o176589


----------



## Lorille (17. Juli 2007)

Anoth schrieb:


> Das Objekt vom "schwarzer lotus" ist ja beschädigt, kann mir wer helfen und mir karten mit den fundorten geben? (also karten von den gebieten auf denen verzeichnet ist wo man den lotus findet).
> 
> Mfg,
> anoth



Schwarzer Lotus erscheint zufällig anstelle eines anderen Krautes.


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juli 2007)

No, Sir. Feste Spawnpoints, extrem lange Respawnzeit.


----------



## Delhoven (23. Juli 2007)

Skettis, Bäume farmen? Reich sein?

Afk


----------



## Ruansiel (26. Juli 2007)

Also es gibt einen Spot in der Brennenden Steppe, ganz weit im Westen bei diesem Altar - an andere erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, sorry.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (9. August 2007)

einfach mal Silithus abreiten , gibt dort 5 oder 6 Spawnpunkte


----------



## Ombus (29. Oktober 2007)

mal nen kleiner tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Zangarmarschen im Toten Moor gedöhns...gibt es überall diese Riesen..die einfach abfarmen und danach dann nochmal looten(Kräuterkundigen ^^).

Bin da abundzu biszu 4stunden am farmen...was man bekommt?Massig Primal Life(dingens)(Partikel),und ziemlich alles an kräutern und UNMENGEN an diesen komischen Pflanzenteilen.

Hatte auch schon ein paar mal Schwarzen Lotus drin(teufelslotus auch)

Zumal die viecher mit nem 70er echt flott gemacht sind.Am besten mitm Twink hin,und den nebenbei noch lvln =)


----------



## Mal´Ganis Mason (13. November 2007)

Ich meine auch gesehen zu haben, dass Jemand vom Jahrmarkt, der gerade vor Shatt seine Zelte aufbaut, schwarzen Lotus für 50s verkauft. Natürlich nicht unendlich....


----------



## Elyhdorr (5. Januar 2008)

Mal´Ganis schrieb:


> Ich meine auch gesehen zu haben, dass Jemand vom Jahrmarkt, der gerade vor Shatt seine Zelte aufbaut, schwarzen Lotus für 50s verkauft. Natürlich nicht unendlich....



nein ist lila lotus ^^

ely


----------



## klane_mieze (8. Februar 2008)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> nein ist lila lotus ^^
> 
> ely



Huhu,
gibts sowohl Lila Lotus, Schwarzer Lotus und Teufelslotus dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles eine Frage der Zeit wann was kommt und wie begehrt der Markt ist... 
einer meiner Offis steht dort gern...
lg Mieze


----------



## Gahid (25. Februar 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Skettis, Bäume farmen? Reich sein?
> 
> Afk


das sind die teufelslotuse


----------



## Tirkari (25. Februar 2008)

@ Gahid
Nein, bis Patch 2.4 (dann soll das geändert werden, daß es nur noch Teufelslotus gibt), kann man beim kräutern der Bäume beide Lotussorten bekommen.


----------



## Zangoran (6. März 2008)

Ruansiel schrieb:


> Also es gibt einen Spot in der Brennenden Steppe, ganz weit im Westen bei diesem Altar - an andere erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, sorry.



Spawnpoints in der Brennenden Steppe sind einmal an diesem Ogerhügel, da gibts 2 Spawnpunkte, dann bei dem Altar und jeweils in diesen Elite-Drachkin-Gruppen die man immer am Außenrand findet. Steht meistens in einer dieser Gruppen immer einer mittendrin. Respawnzeit des schwarzen Lotus lag damals bei einer Stunde. Dürfte jetz glaub ich immer noch so sein.


----------



## Wynillo (10. April 2008)

Hi
bin 62er hexer mit Alchi/kräuter 351/375

Ich habe den schwarzen lotus ein einziges mal gefunden und per zufall natürlich.. wusste nicht mal dass es ihn gibt..^^

Und zwar in der brennenden steppe so ziemlich in der mitte.. bin durch geritten und da hab ich ihn gesehen.. er war bei solchen mobs..hexermobs sind das..kA orcs glaube ich... ich habe den schwarzen lotus immer noch.. hab ihn schön in der bank verstaut.. was kann man mit dem machen und wie teuer ist er etwa.. bin im Server Arygos.. hab kA..^^

hoffentlich habe ich irgendwie geholfen...xD


----------



## Schneelilie (10. April 2008)

Ein weiterer Spawnpunkt ist in Winterspring ganz im Norden. Bei dem Wintersäbler-Trainer, unter seinem riesen Stein.


----------



## Isegrim (10. April 2008)

Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber hinter dem Link im ersten Beitrag verbergen sich alle Fundorte von Schwarzer Lotus, fein säuberlich auf Karten eingezeichnet (die gelben Quadrate sind die Spawnpunkte!) und die Gebiete von höchster nach niedrigster Verteilung gelistet.


----------

